# Missouri



## BobSacamano (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess they can hang in the SEC. I don't remember them doing much good in the big 12.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 28, 2014)

I know the DAWGS beat the heck out of them.....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 28, 2014)

hope their rb is ok, didnt look good


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

Doesn't matter. They are going to get destroyed in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2014)

Who would have thought 5 years ago Mizzou would come in and take control of the SEC East?


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who would have thought 5 years ago Mizzou would come in and take control of the SEC East?



Who would have thought the ACC would have turned into a garbage football conference?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Who would have thought the ACC would have turned into a garbage football conference?



Who would have thought going 34 YEARS without a NC would make Georgia fans excited about another Outback bowl birth!


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 28, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> How would have thought going 34 YEARS without a NC would make Georgia fans excited about another Outback bowl birth!





34 years ago, they made 1 play. And that play is the only thing keeping them from being South Carolina.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2014)

Y'all dawg fans show true class and the bitterness makes for a great thanksgiving! Ha!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Y'all dawg fans show true class and the bitterness makes for a great thanksgiving! Ha!



And Butch Jones is on the brink of turning around your program.   Your words, not mine.


----------



## tcward (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats to Bama for the sacrificial lamb. Enjoy!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yet FSU gets to play a team we don't even consider a rivalry anymore in their "conference championship".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2014)

You prove my point. Just take another year of disappointment and go to bed. It's ok. Maybe "next year".


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 28, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yet FSU gets to play a team we don't even consider a rivalry anymore in their "conference championship".



Seriously, that's all you've got? Wow.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You prove my point. Just take another year of disappointment and go to bed. It's ok. Maybe "next year".



No doubt it is another year of disappointment, but can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Seriously, that's all you've got? Wow.



All I have on what?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

And my trash talk or lack there of has killed my battery on my iphone.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 28, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yet FSU gets to play a team we don't even consider a rivalry anymore in their "conference championship".



We? You got a mouse in your pocket?

At least the Jackets made it to their conference championship.

Enjoy the Chicken Express Bowl in Biloxi.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Who would have thought the ACC would have turned into a garbage football conference?



The same people that thought an Acc team couldn't take the crown from the mighty SEC.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 28, 2014)

Click on thread thinking it was a congrats thread, guess not. Congrats to Missouri


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Click on thread thinking it was a congrats thread, guess not. Congrats to Missouri



The Dawgs are  right now. Give them a day to get over the concussion.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats Mizzou.  You played better than UGA this year.


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 28, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Click on thread thinking it was a congrats thread, guess not. Congrats to Missouri



Yep congrats to the Tigers. They've taken care of business 2 years in a row and won the games they needed to win.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats to Mizzou. Until the rest of the east gets back to strength they will continue to win the east because my Dawgs always lose one or two games they shouldn't.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 28, 2014)

Party on Mizz... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats to Mizzou.  Wish my Dawgs could have played in Atl, but we didn't earn it.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 28, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> I guess they can hang in the SEC. I don't remember them doing much good in the big 12.



This is their 5th division title in 8 years. While they weren't world beaters in the Big XII, they weren't exactly Kansas either. They've been a good program for a while now.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 28, 2014)

Mizzou is geographically in the (mid)west. the divisions should be realigned to the west, and Auburn should go to the east.

the sec east sucks. it has sucked for many years now. adding auburn would give it some more muscle.

let's see how mizzou would do in the wide wild sec west. got a couple breaks and fumbles and narrowly beat the worst team in the west tonight.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> We? You got a mouse in your pocket?
> 
> At least the Jackets made it to their conference championship.
> 
> Enjoy the Chicken Express Bowl in Biloxi.



We, plural, as in me and my team. Plural as in more than one. More than one as in more than the number of times the jackets have beat us in the last 13 years. 

Made it to the ACC Championship game.   You beat out Clemson and Duke.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 28, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> The same people that thought an Acc team couldn't take the crown from the mighty SEC.



I will give you that. Your team was certainly legit last year and deserved the title. This year's team has not been very convincing. With that said, you win out and you are in and then anything can happen.


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 29, 2014)

If Mizzou manages to pull of a victory against Alabama then Miss St may be the only SEC team in the playoff assuming they beat Ole Miss.


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Mizzou is geographically in the (mid)west. the divisions should be realigned to the west, and Auburn should go to the east.
> 
> the sec east sucks. it has sucked for many years now. adding auburn would give it some more muscle.
> 
> let's see how mizzou would do in the wide wild sec west. got a couple breaks and fumbles and narrowly beat the worst team in the west tonight.



The national title came from the east a couple times in the last 7 years. I wouldn't say its sucked for many years. Now MIss State on the other hand...yeah


----------

